# Cadian Language



## Calamari (Feb 13, 2009)

I'm trying to write some fluff for my IG. They are a Cadian regiment and I'm trying to name a few people from it but I don't know where to take inspiration for the names.

I mean what is their real world analogue like Valhallans are Russian and Tallarns are Arabic?

I get the feel that they are German, what with Kasr, Kell and so on, but even that doesn't feel right.

Any ideas?


----------



## Trandoshanjake (Jul 22, 2008)

I would say they are either Americans or British. The Germans are in the Death Korps.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

I don't think the Cadians have any particularly defined point of origin in the modern world, though names wise I would go with North Western European influences.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Trandoshanjake said:


> I would say they are either Americans or British. The Germans are in the Death Korps.


except the death korp look nothing like germans and resemble the french more, the helmet, the trenchcoat, the gas mask even the rifle has french looks too it, parts look a little like a Hotchkiss machine gun to me, there use of heavy stubbers (obvious Hotchkiss machine guns)


----------



## Micklez (Nov 22, 2008)

Trandoshanjake said:


> The Germans are in the Death Korps.





Stella Cadente said:


> except the death korp look nothing like germans and resemble the french more


FLUFF OWNED (jk)

In anycase, Cadians do have influence from the Western world but name wise the influence comes more from Latin, as is the case with most of the Imperium


----------



## Fangio (Nov 23, 2008)

I would say that Cadia speaks low gothic and high gothic with a minimal local dialec influence. I say this for two reasons: 

1. They are under the direct eye of Terra (not a typo) due to their highly important strategic placement. There is also a high religious presence on the planet.
2. It was colonised in the 32nd century (http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/Cadia) so any personalised language wouldn't have had much time to develop. So maybe certain words will exist but a whole new dialec won't.

Basically latiny or anglosaxon names would do.


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

Stella Cadente said:


> except the death korp look nothing like germans and resemble the french more, the helmet, the trenchcoat, the gas mask even the rifle has french looks too it, parts look a little like a Hotchkiss machine gun to me, there use of heavy stubbers (obvious Hotchkiss machine guns)


No, I think the Steel Legion look more French. The Death Korp have a Stahlhelm helmet that is a German trademark, while the Steel Legion's helmet resembles more of the Adrian helmet.


----------



## Fangio (Nov 23, 2008)

No the Death Korps are very clearly French.


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

Fangio said:


> No the Death Korps are very clearly French.


But think of it: The Death Korps of *Krieg* Krieg is German for war, so I'm guessing the background of the Death Korps is German.


----------



## Fangio (Nov 23, 2008)

Background wise maybe. I didn't mean to sound like I was refuting that but the FW models are very clearly based upon the uniforms of "La Grande Armée". Everything about them is ww1 French, even the backpacks.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

just a quick collage to show the striking similarities









this is the german uniform
http://www.diggerhistory.info/images/enemy-ww1/german-soldiers7.jpg
and to be honest there are very very very few similarities

where as Steel legion look more like german Fallschirmjägers to me


----------



## CamTheApostle (Oct 31, 2008)

The Cadians are Dutch. End of story.

:biggrin:

But only slightly more serious, I believe the Cadians are more heavily based on the 'modern military' concept. I mean, the Tallaran seem to be influenced by a the Afrika Corp, Lawrence of Arabia, and the actual arabic desert tribes. Catachen are inspired by a variety of jungle action movies, such as Predator and Rambo. This is why all of them look like Arnold and Sly. The Cadians just seem to me to be "modern warfare" "soldier's soldiers". Though their helmets do remind me of the UN peace-keeper helmets (except for the lack of a blue color).


----------



## Huffy (Nov 25, 2008)

they speak low gothic prob, no real local language that I would consider,
I def, heard that they were based off the U.S./Bristish(NATO) forces


----------



## Lawkeeper (Dec 30, 2008)

Fangio has a point there, the DK looks a lot like the french poilu's from WW1, except for the helmet of course. 
The cadian language is probably some kind of Latin, I think.

And about the steel legion, they ARE based off the fallschirmjäger uniform.


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

Cadians? Do you call them "Kay-dee-ans", or "Kay-juns"? That might be your clue.

I'd give them vaguely Franglais names. Like Robert Duval.

:what is that cyclops talking about?:


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Lawkeeper said:


> And about the steel legion, they ARE based off the fallschirmjäger uniform.


strange that an armored unit would be modeled on a paratrooper unit, but hey ho, such are the strangeness of things


----------



## inqusitor_me (Jan 27, 2008)

remember not all of the cadien forces are pure blood as many diffrant regerments are combined to make larger forces so name will vary due to amount of "off worlders" there is


----------



## Calamari (Feb 13, 2009)

inqusitor_me said:


> remember not all of the cadien forces are pure blood as many diffrant regerments are combined to make larger forces so name will vary due to amount of "off worlders" there is


True but my regiment is actualy from Cadia.

Thanks for the help guys. Watch this space, the fluff will be here soon!


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

thanks for the comparison, stella, I can see why you compare them to french now, the only reason why I considered them Germans was their Stahlhelm helmet and their name Krieg.


----------



## 1001st Son (Feb 28, 2009)

To be honest, they do look like spitting images of the French, but their name, both the Krieg and the Korps, mark their background as Germanic.

Here are some better pics of Krieg guardsmen.


----------



## Arcane (Feb 17, 2009)

The helmet is clearly of Germanic ww2 design. The Death Korps are based of German troops. The gasmask is apearently based off the Great War masks since it is more low tech, but the rest... 











Even the flamethrower set up of the FW models fits the German MO.









This is a gun based on the ZB26 Machine gun used by the Germans in the 1930s-40s. It's exactly the same gun used by the Death Korps.


----------



## 1001st Son (Feb 28, 2009)

IMHO, the only notable similarity with the French Adrian-style helmet is the crest at the top; the main body of the helmet is much more akin to the Stahlhelm. It's a bummer that I happened to post my pics at the very bottom of the last page, but they are good references for the argument.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Yeah, there's a thread about the Steel Legion. Or there would be if you wanted to talk about them. 

As for Cadians, they're pretty much the UN. They take in anything and everything under their wing, if brought in young enough, and place them in the White Shield Barracks.

They can be anything, but I think whoever gave the answer for Low Gothic had the best idea. Pidgin English/Latin sounding names is the best way to go.


----------



## Warboss_Bork (Feb 13, 2009)

ummmm... you guys all of the imperuim speak imperial gothic and the cadians have a south american accent :shok:


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

South American... That's one I've never heard of before.

As in Argentinian, Brazilian, Guyanan, etc?


----------



## Unknown Soldier (Oct 24, 2008)

Probably not the greatest or most accurate of references, but the Cadians in the DoW games normally have rough, working class London accents. Which I've taken to be a representation of low gothic. Except for the commanders who all talk like Burt Lancaster.

The Orkz also have similar working class accents in the game, so I don't know what to make of that.

Catachan Jungle Fighters all have very high, effeminate voices that make them sound like whiny 9 year old girls sucking on helium balloons.:grin: Just joking, I know how the 'Rambos' get.


----------



## 1001st Son (Feb 28, 2009)

Yeah, the orcs all had that Cockney accent. It seemed that the only IG unit in that game who didn't really have an accent was the command squad leader.

I would say the the Catachan would have the South American accents, considering the Amazon Rainforest is there. Cadians would probably be the equivalent of Americans, in that there are just a bunch of accents that vary from person to person.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

If that's cockney, I'm an Everton fan.


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

1001st Son said:


> ...Cadians would probably be the equivalent of Americans, in that there are just a bunch of accents that vary from person to person.


How odd. I always thought that Americans had American accents.

I'd still go for a cross between Cajun and Canadian personally. Like, what's it all aboot, d'you reckon, y'awl?

:cyclopsicus canadianianicus:


----------



## Arcane (Feb 17, 2009)

Red Orc said:


> How odd. I always thought that Americans had American accents.
> 
> I'd still go for a cross between Cajun and Canadian personally. Like, what's it all aboot, d'you reckon, y'awl?
> 
> :cyclopsicus canadianianicus:


Y'awl and reckon are not really Cajun. I am not sure if you have been to America but the diversity of accents here is extremely numerous. Cajun is an accent within the Louisiana area and Texas and is influenced by French. 

"Reckon" and "Y'awl" would be more reminiscent of the Appalachian accent evident in Americas eastern Mountains. 

Other than that we have tens or hundreds of different types of accents. Just compare someone with a southern accent against someone with a Bronx accent.


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

Arcane said:


> Y'awl and reckon are not really Cajun....
> 
> "Reckon" and "Y'awl" would be more reminiscent of the Appalachian accent evident in Americas eastern Mountains...


Busted, and indeed it's a fair cop. I was being very lazy and hoping no-one would notice. Fact is, I have no idea about specific Cajun dialect terms, and was using Appalachia as a substitute. But I don't really think Georgia is the same as Louisiana.

I know "Cajun" speech is influenced by French (or more plausibly, it's French influenced by English, as is also the case in Canada); that's why I suggested the name "Robert Duval" as an English-French mix, and referred to "Franglais" (French-English joke language) and indeed to Canada (not a French-English joke country at all) in my earlier posts.

:linguistic cyclops:


----------



## Arcane (Feb 17, 2009)

Yeah, you are probably right on about the french Canadian influence.


----------



## Inquisitor_ball (May 12, 2008)

Doesn't Rouge trader state that High Gothic decended from Many languages, and they just use latin to represent it. Were as while low-gothic changes general it has a japanese/ affrican feel.


----------

